# Trawler drawings and Cochrane shipyard



## thordurg (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey everyone
I have been looking all over for two things: A drawing of a trawler built by Cochrane and Sons in 1945 (7 trawlers were built by the same drawing) and some pictures of the shipyard itself. Is there anyone that could inform me if there are any links that would take me where i would find these things.
Thordur Gudmundsson


----------



## raf1387 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi. Thordur,
I have both in my collection and will gladly send copies to you. I also have drawings of tht Aberdeen trawlers built as part of the contract. I will be away for the next three weeks but will contact you on my return.


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

The Maritime Museum in Hull may be able to help.

Steve


----------

